# 2000 FORD F-350 DUALLY 7.3 DIESEL (Value and opinions please?)



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello,

i would like to get some opinions on this as im currently looking at it possibly to be my first real pick up for my company.

Here is the details:

2000 FORD F-350 DUALLY 7.3 DIESEL
with 160,000 miles
looks to be in almost perfect shape (no dents or anything like that)
comes with a 8 foot western snow plow


the guy is asking about $10,000 for it is this a good deal or is this not worth it?

Blue book rates it about $12,000 from what i saw as the truck is full loaded with perks.

what is the normal life of trucks like this? i know for gas engines 160,000 miles is a hell no but what about this being that it is Diesel im told they last longer?

this will be used for my lawn care business and hopefully some snow removal in the winter.


anyway just looking for some opinions and thoughts. if this is a good value or not. is it a good truck? should i try talking him down to a certain price? any comments are appreciated =)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4WD I assume?

Automatic?

Ask if the oil pan has ever been changed. Check it for leaks. 

Ask when the ball joints have been replaced.

Ask about the tranny--original? 

Without seeing it, sounds like a great deal. You can always try to get a lower price, but if it's in that good of shape, go for it. If the economy was better I'd be interested in it.

If it has been maintained, that engine should be good for another 100K at least.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;815689 said:


> 4WD I assume?
> 
> Automatic?
> 
> ...


Yes 4x4 (4 wheel drive) sorry

the truck body looks in great shape although im not sure how much he did or didn't use it to plow as it is coming with a plow so i cant 100% tell you under body condition

i go look at it later this week, but looking for general idea before i go.

another 100k ? sounds reliable from what i hear so far its supose to be a very good truck.

Thanks a lot Mark im making a list of things to ask when i go =) your response is much appreciated and helpful.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

sounds like a decent deal those are good trucks but any work truck with high mile will have issues here and there 
here are a few things to check out

1. look at the trans fliud see what color it is and smell it, if it smells burnt at all expect trans issues down the road
2. while the motor is running open the oil cap on the valve cover, there will be some smoke coming out but if there is oil pouring out and alot of smoke the truck has alot of blowby and probably could use some rings and other stuff.
3. make sure the engine doesnt have alot of exccesive smoke youll notice some since the 7.3 aren't the cleanest diesel outhere
4. bring a jack with you jack the front end up while the tires just lift off the grounf see hoe much they push out, if there is alot of movement expect to do ball joints also (niot a big deal if your handy to do them but can get pricey to heve someone else do them,
5. like mark sad make sure the oil pan is decent if not you gatta pull the motor
6. check for any misc. leaks
good luck hope this helps


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

good to know thanks a lot guys! =)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gregg1987;815728 said:


> Thanks a lot Mark im making a list of things to ask when i go =) your response is much appreciated and helpful.


lol, that's the first time I've heard that in awhile.



sno commander;815820 said:


> sounds like a decent deal those are good trucks but any work truck with high mile will have issues here and there
> here are a few things to check out
> 
> 1. look at the trans fliud see what color it is and smell it, if it smells burnt at all expect trans issues down the road
> ...


Not true, not true. Just had one done without pulling the motor.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;816317 said:


> lol, that's the first time I've heard that in awhile.


Not sure if you meant my thanks or my list.

But i like to thank people who help me out. =)

and yeah my list is probably comical but i like to remember important things and im not a mechanic so its not my strong point here.

But i thank you guys for the comments they are very helpful. =)

unfortunately looks like the guy is gonna end up selling it before i get a chance to take a closer look at it =/ i apologize if you guys feel like you wasted your time but i thank you for the knowledge as regardless of the outcome that cant hurt to know.

was looking at one other truck was a F250 same year and engine with about 40,000 less miles (only 120,000) and not a dually but its at a dealer and the price is a bit higher unless i can talk them down.

but thanks a lot guys if you know something else or anything i appreciate the information.

guess my search for a 1st nice truck will continue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gregg1987;816331 said:


> Not sure if you meant my thanks or my list.
> 
> But i like to thank people who help me out. =)
> 
> ...


Not a waste of time at all. And I meant the thanks. There's been a plethora of newbies that have strolled into PS wanting everything from hourly rates, to actual pricing, production times, etc, etc, etc.

Some would say I haven't responded in a kind manner.

Others understand what I am saying when I reply and how I reply to them.

You came in (not sure if you're new) and asked good questions, were respectful and listened.

So you are very welcome, good luck and I hope you get the truck.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

this is my first year in the business been on lawn site mostly but wanted to get a truck to plow too (so guess i'd be new) and while i know some things i have a lot i can learn.

when it comes to trucks im no mechanic and even if i do as much research as i can personal knowledge or experience of others can sometimes be invaluable and better then a statistic or a number from the manufacturer. etc.

so i do thank you guys for the input and hope that my possibly painful questions aren't too bad lol



as far as those other questions i actually try not to ask ones like that most of that. In my opinion i have to figure that out on my own as every company has different costs to operate everyone needs to adjust their prices accordingly and not worry about what the person next to him is doing (for the most part anyway) you need to charge what you need to in order to keep the company going and making a profit =p

i know alot of people ask things i may ask so i understand if people get angry and i have to take it for what it is. but i appreciate the help very much.


But thanks again, i'll post if i get anything else =)

Much appreciated,
~Gregg


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;816317 said:


> lol, that's the first time I've heard that in awhile.
> 
> Not true, not true. Just had one done without pulling the motor.


not to hi jack but what did you have to do to get the job done?
my 97 needs one pretty soon and im not looking forward to pulling the motor.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

1: Check the oil pan for rust. 
2: Start the truck and pop the hood. Take the oil fill cap off. Place it on the tube upside-down. If it blows off before it vibrates off then it's got excessive blowby.
3: Ask the owner if you can take the intake off. Look at the compressor wheel. If it looks sandblasted stay away. It shouldn't be able to contact the housing at all. I can't remember which way it is supposed to have a little play in it at the moment. I believe it should move in and out a little but not side to side. It could be vice-versa I'm not 100% sure at the moment.
4: Take the truck for a test drive. Shifts should be somewhat firm. Try to find a flat stretch of road then get it going straight and hit the brakes. It shouldn't pull to the side.

2000 was a good year for the 7.3s. They still had forged rods instead of PMRs (not a huge issue if you don't want to go for performance) and they don't have the diode trans like some 01s and 02s had.

Edit: Didn't read the entire thing before I posted, but here's a good list of what to look at on these trucks anyways.

FWIW I bought a 99 7.3L 113,000 miles at the time some body damage and a bit of rust for 7300$


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gregg1987;816389 said:


> this is my first year in the business been on lawn site mostly but wanted to get a truck to plow too (so guess i'd be new) and while i know some things i have a lot i can learn.
> 
> when it comes to trucks im no mechanic and even if i do as much research as i can personal knowledge or experience of others can sometimes be invaluable and better then a statistic or a number from the manufacturer. etc.
> 
> ...


Well, welcome to PS, more of the new guys should have your kind or attitude, it would go a long, long, LONG way for them.



sno commander;816513 said:


> not to hi jack but what did you have to do to get the job done?
> my 97 needs one pretty soon and im not looking forward to pulling the motor.


Find a good welder, cut the cradle, replace pan, weld cradle and away you go. Local Ford dealer was even interested and amazed that it could be done this way.

Key is having someone who's life is welding.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Guys!

just thought I'd make a post and give an update. Since you guys helped me with the advice.

Unfortunately i ended up losing out on the truck i was looking at and have been searching for another.

I did end up finding another one finally that i liked! 

Although it is not a Ford (yea i know now it probably doesn't belong in this thread SORRY!)

But, i came across a 2001 Chevy 3500 Silverado Duramax. Its in almost perfect condition i cant find anything wrong with it at all. has 120,000 miles on it but the body looks immaculate in and out and after checking the basic things (like what you guys mentioned) and what i have been able to research myself. Took it for a drive and it was a nice ride really liked it!


So, sorry guess it does not belong in this thread anymore but i wanted to thank those again who replied since it did help a lot and gave me some things to look for and go off of.

If anyone is interested i can try to post pics of the Chevy when i get it =)

Thanks Again Guys,
Gregg


----------

